

Brightbox announce 50% price drop for outbound data (and make inbound free) - thehodge
http://brightbox.com/blog/2014/02/06/bandwidth-pricing-reduced/?utm_content=buffer44e0e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
thehodge
We (linkrisk.com) are big fans of Brightbox, really pleased to see them grow
and compete with some of the larger players in the market.

